# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal Rhin-Main-Danubio

## Jonasino

> El Canal Rhin-Main-Danubio es un canal de navegación de gran capacidad, inaugurado el 25 de septiembre de 1992. Este canal interconecta el Meno, afluente del Rin al Danubio. Permite el tráfico de las mayores barcazas, las de 350 toneladas, y sus convoyes empujados de 3 300 toneladas atraviesan Europa, desde el mar del Norte hasta el Mar Negro en tres semanas.
> En total fueron necesarios más de 70 años para construir un canal de 171 km de longitud. Una de las dificultades fue la de cruzar el parque natural Altmühltal, sin producir daños ecológicos irreversibles.
> Historia
> El emperador Carlomagno ya tenía esta idea descabellada relatada por Mercator: Conectar el Rin al Danubio. En el año 793, en las proximidades de la actual Treuchtlingen, inició un cantero de obras con siete mil hombres: sin embargo no consiguieron avanzar más de 1 400 metros, la empresa había sido vencida por las dificultades y abandonada, a causa principalmente del deslizamiento del barro, inundaciones y hundimiento de las riberas a causa de las fuertes lluvias (según Mercator)
> Sin embargo según otras fuentes, esta obra, llamada Fossa Carolina, habría sido concluida, pero progresivamente abandonada a causa del alto costo que representaba mantenerla operativa.










Fuente: Megaconstrucciones.com

----------

F. Lázaro (11-abr-2015),NoRegistrado (08-abr-2015),termopar (08-abr-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Gran obra y muy importante. en un sitio bastante llano en general y en donde hay agua de verdad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Un sitio bastante llano en general y en donde hay agua de verdad.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Y que lo digas. Me pilló en esa zona una crecida hace unos años y fué impresionante. desde la central nuclear de Isar a Nuremberg tardamos tres dias en poder llegar y estan muy cerca.

----------

